# Pause en applescript



## Ludopac (27 Juillet 2002)

Je souhaiterais effectuer une pause en Applescript de quelques secondes, ça ne doit pas être très difficile, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ...

Je voudrais en fait lancer une application et bien attendre qu'elle soit ouverte pour continuer mon script ... 

<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> tell application "Application"
// effectuer une pause

// description de ce que doit faire l'application ...
end tell</pre><hr>


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Juillet 2002)

C'est la commande "delay", comme dans :
<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>display dialog "hello"
delay 5
display dialog "world"</pre><hr>

Mais bon, ton script ne continuera pas de toute façon tant que ton application ne sera pas lancée.


----------



## Ludopac (30 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gwenhiver:</font><hr />* C'est la commande "delay", comme dans :
<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>display dialog "hello"
delay 5
display dialog "world"</pre><hr>

Mais bon, ton script ne continuera pas de toute façon tant que ton application ne sera pas lancée.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci beaucoup  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------

